# How to get Remi to stop begging for food?



## m_shuman (Jun 27, 2013)

From day one when we got Remi he has begged for food. I do not know where he got this bad habit or if it is just an instinctive thing dogs do. Everytime we sit down to eat at the table or sit on the couch with a snack he is there begging. He even begs if I get a glass of water to drink. The funny thing is he has never had people food in our house with the exception of the occasional dropped crumb or cherrio. I have tried kenneling him a dinner time and when we eat in the living room but he just sits in his crate and barks which is more annoying than the begging. How do I stop this annoying habit?? He is such a good boy but I want to train him to have better manners.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Mine all beg at dinner also, and like yours are never given people food. I put them all behind the gate when we eat.


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

I put Grace in her xpen and tell her to "go bed" and Gus goes to his bed. They both stay on their beds while we eat.

If we are eating a snack on the couch and begging starts they are sent to their beds.

Both get a treat after, usually a scrap (but I homecook so... they eat it anyway).... 

This has trained them to have better manners. Grace will lay in her bed under my chair if I move it there. She will sleep the whole time we are eating, no begging. It takes time. That took about 6 months of consistent "Go Bed" at dinner and making sure she couldn't leave her bed (made xpen smaller). But it does pay off.

But like Deb - we don't allow pups under the table to beg while eating.


----------



## IzzysBellasMom (Jan 16, 2013)

And make sure there is no one in the house or any house he visits to allow him to have food. We found out that when my daughter would take Jojo to her in-laws, her FIL was feeding him from his plate. Cute huh, they only have huge dogs (german shepherds and labs) and he was having a blast with Jojo because he is so small and loves to play fetch. But when Jojo returned home he was punished for begging for food. I found this out when we recently joined them for dinner at their house the day my grandbaby came home.


----------



## Cyndilou (Jan 24, 2013)

Ace never bothers me or my daughter while we eat it he is all over pops. I think he slides him some on the side like a piece of chicken a veggie or some rice. I told him he was creating a monster. Lol. He know to go to daddy for everything I won't tolerate.


----------

